# basement under porch



## WNYcarpenter (Jun 19, 2007)

Is the porch flooring the only material seperating your porch from the basement?...Our normal practice is to cover the living space with a rubber roof, IMO removing the deck and installing a rubber roof above the living space is the fix.


----------



## younghunter (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes the porch is the only thing above the basement. How safe is the rubber roofing to walk on. The porch is the main entrence to the house and is about 12 x 25. Can I put deck boards above the rubber roof? Thanks for the help.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes you can deck over rubber...we refer to them as floating decks. We build them so they are removeable for maintenance purposes. I'm sure there are many different ways, some better but this is how we do it. 

Glue strips of rubber to 1" PT boards (sleepers) that act as joists but simply lie flat on the rubber without attatching. Then screw the deckboards to the sleeper making sure you use the appropriate length fastener...be careful not to puncture the rubber!

There is a problem we've encountered...After you add 1" for the sleeper, and 1" for the deckboard, you are higher than the threshold of the entry.

Could you attatch some photos? There may be a better solution after seing the problem.


----------



## profiler256 (Aug 30, 2008)

*New decking*



WNYcarpenter said:


> Is the porch flooring the only material seperating your porch from the basement?...Our normal practice is to cover the living space with a rubber roof, IMO removing the deck and installing a rubber roof above the living space is the fix.



I have repaired several of the front porch/basement probems. I simply repair the above cracks and then install a decking vinyl on above the cold storage cellar. This will act as both a roofing seal and also a great clean attractive finished product to walk on. It will last at least 20 years with a maintenance free result. Just hose it down to keep it clean.  

If you would like more details, let me know. Hope that helps.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Funny how this stuff varies regionally. Here, we never use that setup. We use corrugated steel decking (or plywood formwork) and pour a suspended concrete slab. 

Here in Kansas it makes a nice storm shelter too. :yes:


----------



## T Diddy (Feb 29, 2012)

Termite said:


> Funny how this stuff varies regionally. Here, we never use that setup. We use corrugated steel decking (or plywood formwork) and pour a suspended concrete slab.
> 
> Here in Kansas it makes a nice storm shelter too. :yes:


 
Sorry to hijack the htread, but my porch is built as you describe with the steel pan and suspended slab. Is there supposed to be some kind of membrane as well? My porch leaks like crazy when it rains...water comes in where concrete meets brick on upper surface. I tried concrete caulk, but it was only a temporary fix.


----------

